# Speichernde Abschaltung SITOP 5A



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu Siemens Netzteilen „Sitop DC24V/5A“.
In kleinen Maschinensteuertafeln möchte ich Sekundärseitig im Steuerstromkreis (24VDC) keine Sicherung setzen.
Reicht es aus wenn ich am Sitop den DIP-Schalter für speichernde Abschaltung schalte. 
Das Netzteil würde dann im Kurzschlussfall (1,15 x Ia) nach 100ms abschalten.
Ein Rücksetzen erfolgt durch abschalten der Netzversorgung.
Kann man das so machen….?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## knabi (8 September 2008)

Klar, was spricht denn dagegen? Wir sichern SITOP auch nur dann ab, wenn auf mehrere Kreise aufgeteilt  abgeschaltet werden soll - dann meist mit SITOP-SELECT.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2008)

Hallo Holger,
wie ist das denn beim Not-Aus Relais, die meisten dürfen ja nur bis 4A abgesichert werden!
Oder Augen zu und durch...?

gruß Helmut


----------



## knabi (9 September 2008)

Bei Not-AUS Kreisen nehme ich dann doch zusätzlich eine Sicherungsklemme, die nimmt kaum Platz weg und kostet auch nix....
Augen zu und durch könnte im Ernstfall problematisch sein!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2008)

morgen Holger,
also ist es doch besser ein Sitop Select zu setzen.
Wir liefern z.B. ausch ins Ausland, ich hör es schon wieder
klingeln wenn der Kunde diese Feinsicherung nicht hat.
Bei Sitop Select ist zwar auch eine Sicherung drauf aber 
die wird wahrscheinlich nicht ansprechen da vorher die
Elektronische Sicherung anspricht.

gruss Helmut


----------



## knabi (9 September 2008)

Alternativ ginge in dem Fall natürlich auch eine Schutzschalterklemme, z.B. die hier: https://mall.automation.siemens.com...=10034935&mlfb=8WA1011-2SF26&aktTab=4&lang=de - ist wesentlich günstiger als ein SITOP-Select und auch sehr viel kleiner - für einen KReis ist das OK.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2008)

Hallo Holger,
diese Schutzschalterklemmen haben doch eine Kurzschlußauslösung von 1,5 x In laut Diagramm. 

Bei einen Schutzschalter von 4A würde das doch 6A entsprechen, das bringt doch das Netztteil nicht und macht vorher dicht....?

Wie ist deine Erfahrung.

Gruss Helmut


----------

